# Automatic water change system?



## bowser (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all - I may be considering setting up an automatic water change system in the near future. Anyone know any good pros that do this kind of work? (ideally who have professional plumbing experience as well)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

An AWC is pretty straight forward in concept but depends on many factors, ie volume, frequency, location, spatial constraints/allocation, etc, etc, etc.

Send me a PM and we'll discuss what your needs are, your set-up and I can better give you and discuss options that will work for you as it's too much to type


----------

